# 2 Mated Pairs, 1 single White Hen - Homers for Adoption!



## ixitellyixi (May 2, 2009)

After a string of bad luck, Im depressed about the pigeon keeping deal, so I have decided to adopt my pigeons out to better suited homes. I dont know what I am doing wrong, but lady luck is against me.

I have 2 mated pairs. They are all the normal grey color. 1 female has white tips on the wings. It was estimated that these were 1-1.5 yrs old when I got them last year.

I also have 1 single pure white homing hen. She was hatched here last year. She is approx 1 yr old. 

I want to find them a home, preferably nearby to ease transporting.

I am just south of Jacksonville, Florida.

I hate to do this... I hate giving up.. but I dont think its fair.


----------



## blackknight01 (Feb 20, 2010)

i am so sorry to hear this ixite, are you sure you want to give your pigeons to someone else? i hate to say this but its not their fault either. however if you are decided to find a new home for them you could post some pictures, that would help i think.


----------



## mudduck9196 (Mar 24, 2010)

I am in ocala is that to far. Ashley


----------



## rackerman (Jul 29, 2009)

just curious, what kind of bad luck have you been having?? I don't think you should give up yet, someone her may be able to help you.


----------



## ixitellyixi (May 2, 2009)

Well the first bad luck was when we FIRST got the pigeons. My husband got them from a dog trainer who uses pigeons for point training on bird dogs (putting them in a trap, dog on leash, dog smells, points, bird is released, it flies back to coop). Me, the animal lover, got attached and wouldnt let him use them for dog training. I didnt *get* them for myself but took over. Anyways, we had them like a little over a month. We had 3 mated pairs. The white pair hatched 2 babies. The next day, one died. It was WAY smaller than the other one. Mom and dad did a great job with the remaining one. Then TS Fay came through and blew open the coop door, the mom white pigeon got out, something (dont know what) happened, and I found her spine and wing on the ground with a bunch of feathers... my husbands dogs got ahold of her (I figure the wind blew her down as the coop was 3 acres away with dividing fence from the dogs). 

Dad white pigeon was left to care for remaining baby. It was already like 3 wks old at the time. He did a great job and soon baby was flying with the other pigeons. I let them fly every day. Well one day I came home to find 9 pigeons hanging out, pecking on the ground. I only had 6 pigeons. There were 3 feral pigeons. I called mine in but the white male wouldnt come. He ended up leaving with the ferals. I assume because his mate got killed months before.

Then I was down to the 2 mated pairs and the single young pigeon (turned out to be solid white as well). Thought it was a male but when I found it sitting eggs, figured out it was a female. I didnt know that mated males would step out on their mates until one of the eggs hatched! (see post on general discussion forum). The next day, the other egg hatched. Crap! Single mom taking care of 2 babies. The one baby died shortly thereafter. I had gone to the store that day to get baby bird food but my hubby called to let me know. Mom was then doing a great job with the other baby. It would have been 1 month old tomorrow. I checked on them last night around 11pm due to the extreme weather change with the heat and humidity. Baby was hanging out on the floor, eating seed, etc. I had been putting seed in the nest box for a few weeks and it was doing great. It was very lively and noisy last night. I got a text from hubby less than 14 hours later that it was dead. No trauma he could tell but he buried it. Im actually glad he found it and not me. Hes home every other week for a week at a time and can tend to the animals during the day when Im at work.

We have totally revamped the loft (used to be a chicken coop), clean it every week, wormer in the water, variety of seed, including the dried fruits/nut mix that they just love. Its very open, lots of circulation. 

You can read more on the post on the discussion forum (titled: baby pigeon just hatched not in nest help).

Heres some pics of them from last year

This is Tito









and his mate, Madonna









the two of them (with Roxanna in the top corner)









cute pic (I can see them holding hands lol) of Mr Boo & Roxanna


----------



## ixitellyixi (May 2, 2009)

Mr Boo & Roxanna mad that I was taking pics at night









When we redid the coop... the bottom left white pigeon is the dad pigeon who flew away with the ferals. The top white pigeon is my single hen that I have now (who just lost the baby).


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Would you keep them if your luck improved?


----------



## ixitellyixi (May 2, 2009)

I dont *want* to get rid of them but I dont feel like Im giving them the best life/care/situation and I really dont have the time to devote much more of myself to anything else. I really do enjoy them. Esp when they fly. I can see it - they are SO happy and just loving life. I enjoy having them but I just dont feel like Im doing right by them.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

I would be happy...delighted, really... to mentor you. It wouldn't take long until you would be an old pro.
I can be alright.


----------



## Big T (Mar 25, 2008)

Charis said:


> I would be happy...delighted, really... to mentor you. It wouldn't take long until you would be an old pro.
> I can be alright.


This happens to us all. Rule number one is, if you do not want to lose pigeons then don't have them. I think you are doing fine and we can help you along the way, but we all lose some. I lost two on a toss, one to a hawk, and two babies this year. What I am reading is a lady that doesn't want to give up her birds but doesn't think she is doing a good job. I vote keep them, just because you care means they are in a good home.

Tony


----------



## Pigeonlove (May 6, 2008)

Please don't be so hard on yourself. I understand your discouragement, but you saved them from the dogs. You need to feel good about that! As Big T said, we all lose some, and it is never easy. We learn by trial and error. Look at the beautiful pictures you took, I can feel the love you have for them. But you are the only one who knows what is right for you. Good luck on your decision. If you do decide to part with them, I'm sure you will find them great homes. Sincerely, Joni (Pigeonlove)


----------



## mtripOH (Jan 4, 2010)

ixitellyixi, can I just throw my 2 cents out there? First off I am very new to keeping pigeons and I have a lot to learn yet! It sounds like your heart is not in adopting your pigeons out. I think you should take Charis up on mentoring you, what a wonderful opportunity! I would love to find someone willing to mentor me, instead of feeling like I am a ship W/O a wheel. You mentioned how you love to see your pigeons fly and you can see how happy they are. If you adopt them out they will be prisoner birds and more than likely they will not get to free fly. I am not trying to make you feel guilty just trying to get you to see the whole picture. If you do end up adopting out I am sure that someone here will be more than willing to step up and take them and give them all a wonderful home and a good life. I think you have done the right thing by voicing your concerns here where there are very many knowledgeable people that can help you out. 
~melissa


----------



## mtripOH (Jan 4, 2010)

I forgot to add that I love your pics! The one of the 2 pigeons walking away from the camera is so cute. I did not read the captions but my first thought was it looked like they could be walking hand in hand (wing in wing) just so stinking cute! I went back and looked at the pics again and I read that you were thinking the same thing about that picture. Beautiful!!
~melissa


----------



## Timber (Jan 6, 2009)

I know Mudduck personally and we both live in Ocala. If you still feel you need to get rid of them after all the replies, I know one of us (myself or Ashley-Mudduck) will beable to help you out. Just let us know. 



ixitellyixi said:


> After a string of bad luck, Im depressed about the pigeon keeping deal, so I have decided to adopt my pigeons out to better suited homes. I dont know what I am doing wrong, but lady luck is against me.
> 
> I have 2 mated pairs. They are all the normal grey color. 1 female has white tips on the wings. It was estimated that these were 1-1.5 yrs old when I got them last year.
> 
> ...


----------



## rackerman (Jul 29, 2009)

Charis said:


> I would be happy...delighted, really... to mentor you. It wouldn't take long until you would be an old pro.
> I can be alright.


Thanks Charis, I hope she lets you mentor her, that would be great!!


----------



## rackerman (Jul 29, 2009)

ixitellyixi said:


> I dont *want* to get rid of them but I dont feel like Im giving them the best life/care/situation and I really dont have the time to devote much more of myself to anything else. I really do enjoy them. Esp when they fly. I can see it - they are SO happy and just loving life. I enjoy having them but I just dont feel like Im doing right by them.


What do you have to lose? PLEASE let Charis mentor you, it will work out for you......


----------



## rackerman (Jul 29, 2009)

ixitellyixi,
Please don't give up! Talk about bad luck, I lost the dad to my babies last, Tuesday. I brought the mom and babies in the house the same day, so she could take care of them. Well, she wasn't doing her job after two days, so I put her back in the loft. Well, mom died yesterday and the babies are doing fine. We are hand feeding them and all is well with them so far. I also lost a couple about 3 weeks ago on a release. I do have a problem in my loft, not sure what, but I will figure it out. I do have a mentor, Jay3 and she has been very helpful. I wanted to give up also, but I am determined to win. I love my birds and enjoy every minute with them. I am down to 3 adults and the 2 babies. So, don't give up, there is alot of help here. I wish you luck and if you give up, thats ok too, but I hope to keep trying. I will beat my trouble and if you stick it out you will too.


----------



## ixitellyixi (May 2, 2009)

Wow. Thanks guys. It just seems like sometimes I get the impression that Im a horrible owner because I lost the babies, etc. I dont want to give them up. They are really cool birds... independant yet needy at the same time. And to have birds that you can let fly free outside and to have them come back, to the house I offer them, is pretty cool. Hubby is converted now too and wouldnt even think of using them for training now. He thinks its pretty awesome that we can let them go free and they always return.

Charis, I really appreciate that. This week is a really crazy week for me (with work, horse show, mothers day, and an upcoming pig roast!) so really talking online would be the only thing I could do now. I dont really know how to start it though... are the specifics you need to know? Thank you so much. Birds are a lot more complicated it seems than I thought.


----------



## mtripOH (Jan 4, 2010)

ixitellyixi, great news! It sounds like you are open to being mentored and that is great! I do not know Charis, but she/he (not sure) seems quite knowledgeable and always is helpful. I think the fact that you stepped in and took over the pigeons and kept them safe speaks volumes about you. Sounds like you have a busy week ahead of you. Please keep us posted on how things are going with your pigeons and the mentoring too.
~melissa


----------



## Gnuretiree (May 29, 2009)

I just read through every message here and looked at your pigeon pictures. I feel awful that you've had those bad experiences and been touched so deeply by them. Having said that, the pigeons look terrific and well cared for. You obviously have worked hard and done a great job. I think that no matter what happened or will happen, you've provided the best environment and home for them.

Hugh,
Salisbury, CT


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

I just caught up with this thread also.
I'm sooo sorry Rackerman that you lost the mother also - I didn't know that 
And ixitellyixi, Don't give up! We've ALL gone thru this one time or another.
This forum has been a life saver for me, and Charis was the 1st member that came to my aid!!! Although I'm a vet tech and worked for vets all my life - they couldn't help me with my pigeons.-**It was the advise and knowledge I got AND research I did on this forum that helped me and my birds**
It sounds like you care very much and you have a great loft for your birds.
We're always learning, and what we learn benefits our birds - hang in there!


----------



## Big T (Mar 25, 2008)

OK, now that you are going to keep them let's get started. We all will give you help but Charis is your mentor so her word overrules the rest of us, (sometimes we step on each other's toes with our good intentions.) Now the basics:
1 Food, twice daily but leave in the loft ten to fifteen minutes then remove the leftovers, (poop in food can cause illness.) Plus the birds learn to come when you call them in because of the food.
2 Water, fresh water daily with oz of Apple cider Vinegar to a gal of water one to twice a week. Good for gut and kills off bad bacteria.
3 Grit daily, need a red grit and oyster shells. Hens need the calcuim for egg laying. 

Now you lost a white pigeon and I have white pigeons. How about two young birds when they are ready to help you get back up to speed, (be about a month)?

Trying to help,
Tony


----------



## ixitellyixi (May 2, 2009)

Gee, thanks so much guys. Really! Its nice to have support!

I have 1 female white pigeon now. A white male would be awesome. Gosh, you are so nice!

Right now, I leave the food in 24/7 and its in one of those trough feeders with the cover with holes on top. I can start feeding them and taking it out though. What about when say the males are sitting on the nest and they dont come down to eat in that 15 min window? How far apart are the two feedings? In the AM, since sometimes I leave for work at 530 or sometimes when Im off I get up around 9am, I have my father feed my horses for me so they are on a more consistant schedule. Not sure if I want to add the pigeons to that. What if they had the food put in and left there in the AM and taken out when I get home from work?

The water is dumped and cleaned daily. I have a flat probably 10-12" metal pan that they drink out of. I *had* a plastic litter box for bathing but it cracked so I have to get a new one. Since I am not putting out a gallon of water, do I just do a splash of the ACV? I feed my horses ACV so thats not a big deal. Or do you mean to make up a gallon ahead of time, throw in the ACV, and refill the water from the gallon jug?

They do have grit 24/7 in the coop.

Tony, again, thanks so much esp for the offer for the birds. I think LW needs a true mate, not Tito who decided to cheat on Madonna!


----------



## Big T (Mar 25, 2008)

ixitellyixi said:


> Gee, thanks so much guys. Really! Its nice to have support!
> 
> I have 1 female white pigeon now. A white male would be awesome. Gosh, you are so nice!
> 
> ...


Ok, on the feeding I do not have a set schedule for my birds. But I ring a cow bell when I feed them. But my birds are trained to the point when they see the blue bucket they know before I ring the bell. But the bell helps remind then to fly home during releases so I still use it. I feed a little in the morning and more in the afternoon. Most days I let them fly for about thirty minutes to an hour in the afternoon before I bring out the food. But then that works for me. As for nesting, Momor Dad will come off the eggs to eat but then right back on them. mine keep hatching so it should be ok. Now they do not come down because you leave the food in the loft. But they quickly learn when it is first come first served or snooze and lose.

I'll get with you later on the birds. I am promised out till the next set of eggs hatch. PM Charis so she can help you. You will learn, like raising kids there are no set rules as long as they are fed and water, Clean loft and watched over. 

Tony


----------

